# ACS response



## salman_k18 (May 15, 2013)

Hi,

I have got result from the ACS in which the following confusing lines are mentioned:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Science in Software Engineering from University December
2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after October 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.


Dates: 09/09 - 02/10 (0yrs 5mths)
Position: ABC
Employer: ABC

Dates: 03/10 - 02/11 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: ABC
Employer:CDE
Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 02/11 - 11/12 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: ACD
Employer: EFG
Country: PAKISTAN



I have work exp from Sep 2009 - current date, i am claiming for 5 points against 3 years exp.With respect to above mentioned line from ACS can i claim 5 points ??


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

salman_k18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got result from the ACS in which the following confusing lines are mentioned:
> 
> ...


Yes you can Salman


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

kmann said:


> Yes you can Salman


Please dont give some one wrong advise .. kmann

Salman , 

You may or may not be able to claim 5 points as per the new rules of ACS.

Please check with DIAC before submitting your EOI .

Btw when did u apply for your ACS and when it reached stage 4 ?

Dragoman


----------



## salman_k18 (May 15, 2013)

I applied for the ACS on 7 March, it went to stage 4 in a day then it was reverted back to stage 3 twice, when the accessor asked for some additional docs and finally got the result on 7 may


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

dragoman said:


> Please dont give some one wrong advise .. kmann
> 
> Salman ,
> 
> ...


Could you please explain the new rules as i'm a confused 
as far as i understood if your study is not relative to IT then they will deduct some years which is not his case he is IT Major ...?

My partner is 2 years experience with IT background.. can i still be able to claim 5 points for her ?

thank u


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

zeinasoft said:


> Could you please explain the new rules as i'm a confused
> as far as i understood if your study is not relative to IT then they will deduct some years which is not his case he is IT Major ...?
> 
> My partner is 2 years experience with IT background.. can i still be able to claim 5 points for her ?
> ...



Unfortunately even with IT degree you will loose 2 yrs as wat happend with Salman . 

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdfou 

As his exactly 2 yrs were deducted even with IT major degree !

This is my understanding , but you can contact DIAC/ACS for further details

Dragoman


----------



## salman_k18 (May 15, 2013)

Can someone share the link of immi deptt. from where i can ask about it ?


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

dragoman said:


> Unfortunately even with IT degree you will loose 2 yrs as wat happend with Salman .
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdfou
> 
> ...


why i have to lose 2 years experience ? what is the reason behind?

My partners is 2 years only is this mean she is a zero experience now and i can't claim any point for here 

thank u


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Hi Salman,

Please write to [email protected] and [email protected] why they have this sudden change. I am waitng for my ACS assessment to ask them about this.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

In new rules ACS

they reduce half amount of years, and DIAC will only accepts this amount of years


----------



## salman_k18 (May 15, 2013)

@wish have got the letter from ACS.please update if u find any info about it ..


----------



## salman_k18 (May 15, 2013)

@wish please let me know if u find any useful information


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

jayptl said:


> In new rules ACS
> 
> they reduce half amount of years, and DIAC will only accepts this amount of years


reduce based on what


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Hi salman , I have not received my leter yet. Applied on 31 march . I also expecting the same like you.


----------



## ss.neo (Oct 29, 2012)

I am not able to understand what's the confusion here. Clearly I can see that Salman has more than 3 years of experience. Both his experience and education are inline with his ANZSCO code. So why can't he claim 5 points for his experience?

I might not have complete information about the new rules, so all those who are saying that there has been a change in rules, can they please copy-paste that particular extract which says that he can't claim 5 points?

Help in this direction would be appreciated.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

2 yr deduction if AQF major degree, and 4 yr deduction with non relevent degree, even if your degree is AQF major degree??

For example, if you studied few programing subjects, doesnt matter your degree is AQF major, but u choose Programmar code, you will be deducted 4 yrs


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

jayptl said:


> 2 yr deduction if AQF major degree, and 4 yr deduction with non relevent degree, even if your degree is AQF major degree??
> 
> For example, if you studied few programing subjects, doesnt matter your degree is AQF major, but u choose Programmar code, you will be deducted 4 yrs


my partner is 2 years exp only . is that mean i can't claim 5 points partner skills any more


----------



## K. M. Golam Dastogeer (May 16, 2013)

*Please Help*

Dear All
I am new to this forum. I am going to study in Australia very soon and applying for student visa. But I have few problems and need help from expert. the problem is my name as it appear in passport as Given name-Dastogeer and Family name-Khondoker Mohammad Golam. But all other documents (including birth certificate, Degree certificates and Transcripts) show the family name abbreviated like K. M. Golam but the given name is same as passport (Dastogeer). Again I have my IELTS Test Report Form with the name similar to that in passport. My question is 
1. Will this affect getting my visa (I have admitted to the program using the name as in passport)
2. There is a option to amend my passport name but what will be about my IELTS report, as so far I know they do not change the name of candidate.

Please help me giving suggestions on how can I proceed to get a valid visa in this situation.

Thanks
K. M. Golam Dastogeer


----------



## kgpsan (Apr 18, 2013)

ACS Rule, Page 8 

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

Skilled Employment Date

The date specified for skilled employment for a non-relevant Bachelor or above is upon completion of 4 years experience. For a relevant degree it is either 2 years in the past 10 years or 4 years in any time period, whichever is earlier.

You can lose upto 4 years of experience max, because of the above statement.


----------



## ss.neo (Oct 29, 2012)

kgpsan said:


> ACS Rule, Page 8
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> ...


I read and reread it, but couldn't understand what it means for me.

I have done B.Sc(Honours) in Computer Science and then M.Sc in Computer Science. Having done that I was expecting 15 points for Qualification and 5 points for 3 years of experience.

From what you just said, should I assume that ACS would access me with a total of 1 year of experience?  Hence, no 5 points for me. :'(


----------



## kgpsan (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes, that's what ACS is telling...its really hard...


----------



## ss.neo (Oct 29, 2012)

Just two months ago I had downloaded the same document from their website. I can't see any such section in that. Seems, it is a quite recent addition.

Dreams shattered. :hurt:

Let's see what new financial year has in for me. Will have to wait for July 1 now. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

kgpsan said:


> Yes, that's what ACS is telling...its really hard...


but the most importan question will DIAC consider ACS or will consider the total years of exp


----------



## kgpsan (Apr 18, 2013)

zeinasoft said:


> but the most importan question will DIAC consider ACS or will consider the total years of exp


for that Query, got the response 

After this date (skilled employement date) you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration


----------



## hitesh (Nov 17, 2012)

*Please advice.*

Guys, This sounds crazy and I am scared now. I received my ACS letter during the first week of Feb 2013. ACS has clearly mentioned that my degree is comparable to AQF bachelor degree with major in computing. Along with this, they have accepted and calculated my entire experience of 9 years.
Now based on that I have filed my visa assuming I will be awarded 15 points for my experience. Now is this a point of worry, can DIAC raise any question on this? I have all the proofs of my employement with me.
I am scared because I have lodged visa with 60 points.


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

hitesh said:


> Guys, This sounds crazy and I am scared now. I received my ACS letter during the first week of Feb 2013. ACS has clearly mentioned that my degree is comparable to AQF bachelor degree with major in computing. Along with this, they have accepted and calculated my entire experience of 9 years.
> Now based on that I have filed my visa assuming I will be awarded 15 points for my experience. Now is this a point of worry, can DIAC raise any question on this? I have all the proofs of my employement with me.
> I am scared because I have lodged visa with 60 points.


HI,
You dont have to worry. the rule is from april 15. Those who are getting result after 15th april has the problem like me....


----------



## hitesh (Nov 17, 2012)

ammu1983 said:


> HI,
> You dont have to worry. the rule is from april 15. Those who are getting result after 15th april has the problem like me....


Thanks mate!! But isn't it a strange rule?


----------



## salman_k18 (May 15, 2013)

So DIAC wud not count the taotal amont of years (for those who got the result after April 15) ??


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

hitesh said:


> Thanks mate!! But isn't it a strange rule?


Hi,
It seems to be strange when we did not know at the time of application. Otherwise we have not wasted our time and money now. Anyway now I am going to reappear ielts aiming a score of 7 each. My last score was 7, 7.5, 6.6 and 7.5. Dont know what happens next time.


----------



## hitesh (Nov 17, 2012)

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> It seems to be strange when we did not know at the time of application. Otherwise we have not wasted our time and money now. Anyway now I am going to reappear ielts aiming a score of 7 each. My last score was 7, 7.5, 6.6 and 7.5. Dont know what happens next time.


All I can say is "All the best" for your next attempt and hopefully you'll get the required score. Looking at your current score it doesn't look like difficult to achieve 7 in all for you.
Under what ANSZ code are you applying?


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

kgpsan said:


> for that Query, got the response
> 
> After this date (skilled employement date) you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration


with the old rules and the ceiling cap is hardly closed , with this new rule the number of applicants will be decreased at least 50 %

don't you think DIAC will change the point system ? e.g. 55 to be the invitation mark


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

If you are confidant... you may go for a review as well to push that 6.5 upto 7. Will take time though..


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> If you are confidant... you may go for a review as well to push that 6.5 upto 7. Will take time though..


Hi,
Thanks. But I can not review the result because I have done my ielts in February 2003


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

hitesh said:


> All I can say is "All the best" for your next attempt and hopefully you'll get the required score. Looking at your current score it doesn't look like difficult to achieve 7 in all for you.
> Under what ANSZ code are you applying?


Hi,
Thanks. It was analyst programmer. Anyway I cannot apply in this year as it reached its ceiling. So I have enough time to appear ielts..


----------



## abakik (Mar 27, 2013)

I, too, talked with DIAC and the operator told me that they will look at what is suggested by the assessment authority. it is really so frustrating to receive different responses from DIAC people. But, it seems to me that the new ACS assessment format is going to be the norm in very near future if not now.


----------



## nilwal (Mar 4, 2013)

ss.neo said:


> I read and reread it, but couldn't understand what it means for me.
> 
> I have done B.Sc(Honours) in Computer Science and then M.Sc in Computer Science. Having done that I was expecting 15 points for Qualification and 5 points for 3 years of experience.
> 
> From what you just said, should I assume that ACS would access me with a total of 1 year of experience?  Hence, no 5 points for me. :'(


Same is the case with me. In the ACS guidelines document, they have also mentioned this
"If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest 
date."

What they mean by earliest?


----------



## abakik (Mar 27, 2013)

nilwal said:


> Same is the case with me. In the ACS guidelines document, they have also mentioned this
> "If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest
> date."
> 
> What they mean by earliest?


I think the earliest date means the date of the first qualification (bachelor). 
so in this instance
the skill employment date = 'date of the bachelor degree'+ 2 years.


----------



## nilwal (Mar 4, 2013)

abakik said:


> I think the earliest date means the date of the first qualification (bachelor).
> so in this instance
> the skill employment date = 'date of the bachelor degree'+ 2 years.


I hope it should be that way. In that case my total exp will be considered.


----------



## abakik (Mar 27, 2013)

nilwal said:


> I hope it should be that way. In that case my total exp will be considered.


just to be precise:

the two years after the bachelor will not be counted towards your total 'skilled' experience. it is the date you are considered to be skilled acc to ACS.


----------



## nilwal (Mar 4, 2013)

abakik said:


> just to be precise:
> 
> the two years after the bachelor will not be counted towards your total 'skilled' experience. it is the date you are considered to be skilled acc to ACS.


Yes, but any experience after that will be considered right?


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

abakik said:


> just to be precise:
> 
> the two years after the bachelor will not be counted towards your total 'skilled' experience. it is the date you are considered to be skilled acc to ACS.


i have started my career , 1 year after the bachelor .the deduction will be considered starting from graduation or starting from my first employment


----------



## abakik (Mar 27, 2013)

zeinasoft said:


> i ave started my career , 1 year after the bachelor .the deduction will be considered starting from graduation or starting from my first employment


It should be starting from your first employment.


----------



## abakik (Mar 27, 2013)

nilwal said:


> Yes, but any experience after that will be considered right?


that's correct.


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

abakik said:


> It should be starting from your first employment.


i have 7 years of exp with Computer Science bachlor . do u think i can claim 10 points


----------



## abakik (Mar 27, 2013)

zeinasoft said:


> i have 7 years of exp with Computer Science bachlor . do u think i can claim 10 points


if you have exactly 5 years after deducting 2 years from 7, then yes you can.


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

i am graduated in Electronics and communications engineering in 2005 and then after i am working as a software engineer, as of now i have 7.6yrs experience ..... i had applied for ACS on Apr 18th and waiting for the ACS response ... 

am not sure how many years they will deduct


----------



## hihihehe (Dec 10, 2012)

i still confuse with all these years of experience reduction. did they mentioned somewhere in guideline that they are reducing the years?

i graduated in Australia and have about 2 years working experience in australia, does that mean there is no point for me to submit the skill assessment to consider my work experience as they will deduct those 2 years?


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

sowmy said:


> i am graduated in Electronics and communications engineering in 2005 and then after i am working as a software engineer, as of now i have 7.6yrs experience ..... i had applied for ACS on Apr 18th and waiting for the ACS response ...
> 
> am not sure how many years they will deduct


As per their new rules they will deduct 4 years since your degree is not closely related to comp. sci. according to them.


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

Bokya said:


> As per their new rules they will deduct 4 years since your degree is not closely related to comp. sci. according to them.


Thanks for the reply.but we do have computer subjects in our degree....

I wanted to know whether ECE (Electronics and Communications Engineering) comes under ICT Major?


----------

